# Luftfeuchtigkeit und PC



## kayron (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich in dem Unterforum richtig bin, wusste aber nicht, wo ich meine Frage sonst stellen sollte. 

Ich überlege mir noch dieses Jahr bzw. Anfang nächsten Jahres einen neuen PC zu kaufen. In dem Raum, wo der PC stehen würde herrscht aber eine ziemlich hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit. Könnte das für den neuen PC schädlich sein? 
Ich fürchte nämlich, dass der neue PC dann aber unter der Feuchtigkeit leiden könnte und einzelne Komponenten dann schneller den Geist aufgeben etc. :-/

Jetzt im Winter geht es einigermaßen, die relative LF beträgt meist so 55-70%.
Im Sommer aber eher so 65%-80%. 

(So ein Entfeuchtungsgranulat habe ich schon und ich lüfte auch regelmäßig...)

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Dezember 2008)

Raumentfeuchter, elektrisch??
Was für ein Raum ist das denn, in dem der PC steht??
Badezimmer??

Ansonsten: Ja, das ist nicht gut, schau dir mal die Datenblättern von HDDs an...


----------



## Lordac (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich hatte nur einmal Probleme mit einem Röhrenmonitor der über Nacht im Auto (Kofferraum) blieb. Er ging die ersten Stunden nicht als ich ihn am nächsten Tag in´s Haus gebracht habe, dann lief er aber wieder einwandfrei.

Wie es beim PC selbst aussieht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber grundsätzlich vertragen sich elektrische Geräte nicht so mit Feuchtigkeit.

Hast du keine andere Möglichkeit wo du den PC aufstellen kannst? Vielleicht könnte auch ein elektrischer Entfeuchter helfen, der sollte mehr bringen als das Granulat, er verbraucht allerdings auch Strom.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## kayron (14. Dezember 2008)

@Stefan Payne: Nein, kein Badezimmer.  Eine 1-Zi.-Wohnung, mein PC steht im "Hauptraum", Badezimmer grenzt an. 

Dementsprechend habe ich auch keine andere Möglichkeit, wo ich den PC aufstellen könnte.

Ich denke, dass die Feuchtigkeit aus dem Gemäuer kommt bzw. an schlechter / alter Bauweise liegt, da selbst Stoßlüften-Heizen-Stoßlüften-Heizen wenig bringt.



In ca 10 Monaten ziehe ich wahrschl. sowieso um, nur mein alter PC schwächelt schon stark, und daher bräuchte ich eigtl schon einen neuen. :-/

Ein elektrischer Raumentfeuchter wird natürlich auf Dauer ziemlich teuer. :-/


----------



## HeNrY (14. Dezember 2008)

Zwar OT aber:
Melde das mal deinem Vermieter, nicht, dass es da schimmelt... :/


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Dezember 2008)

Stoßlüften hilft auch. Am Morgen einfach für eine halbe Stunde alle Fenster komplett auf. So verringerst du die Luftfeuchtigkeit auch um gute 5-10%.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2008)

kayron schrieb:


> @Stefan Payne: Nein, kein Badezimmer.  Eine 1-Zi.-Wohnung, mein PC steht im "Hauptraum", Badezimmer grenzt an.


 
Das heißt, der PC steht an der Wand, an der auch das Badezimmer grenzt?
Ist hinter der Wand Dusche oder Wanne?
Das solltest du mal klären, vielleicht ist schon seit Jahren das Abflussrohr kaputt und keiner merkt was.



kayron schrieb:


> Ein elektrischer Raumentfeuchter wird natürlich auf Dauer ziemlich teuer. :-/


 
Stimmt, da könnte man gleich mit der Grafikkarte heizen. 

Dann würde ich dir einer Art "Übergangscomputer" empfehlen, der nicht zu teuer ist aber trotzdem genügend Leistung hat.


----------



## Pr0schtH0rscht (15. Dezember 2008)

Da freut sich die Festplatte. Sabber Sabber 

Ist nicht zu empfeheln! Versuche wenn du den neuen PC kaufst ein möglich "dichtes" Case zu kaufen. Von Lian LI z.B.

Mfg.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2008)

Pr0schtH0rscht schrieb:


> Da freut sich die Festplatte. Sabber Sabber
> 
> Ist nicht zu empfeheln! Versuche wenn du den neuen PC kaufst ein möglich "dichtes" Case zu kaufen. Von Lian LI z.B.
> 
> Mfg.


 
Letztendlich korrodiert alles schneller.
Man muss nur an das Netzteil denken.


----------



## Mexxim (15. Dezember 2008)

Aber ich habe auch schon gesehen das in einem Waikiki bei uns in der nähe (dürfte jedem bekannt sein, es ist ein Hallenbad ) dort stehen die Computer vom restaurant auch einfach rum, und dort herrschen 30-40°C + vllt. 70% luftfeuchtigkeit.

Ich hab mir auch gedacht "ach die ******* wie überleben die das nur?!" aber sie gehen....und laufen und laufen usw..

also ist das vllt. doch nich soooooooooooo bedenklich

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2008)

Mexxim schrieb:


> Aber ich habe auch schon gesehen das in einem Waikiki bei uns in der nähe (dürfte jedem bekannt sein, es ist ein Hallenbad ) dort stehen die Computer vom restaurant auch einfach rum, und dort herrschen 30-40°C + vllt. 70% luftfeuchtigkeit.
> 
> Ich hab mir auch gedacht "ach die ******* wie überleben die das nur?!" aber sie gehen....und laufen und laufen usw..
> 
> ...


 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Rechner einfach schneller altert und sicher auch schon Rost angesetzt hat, aber weil das Ding wohl immer läuft und deshalb auch immer Wärme abgibt, macht das nicht so viel aus, als wenn der nur ein paar Stunden am Tag läuft.


----------



## Mexxim (15. Dezember 2008)

Jop das könnte schon sein....

also@ topic:

Ich würde es auch nicht empfehlen.

mfg,
Mexxim


----------

